# Wolf Video



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I posted a link to this video on the impact of wolfs. Very well done and informative, I have elk hunted in Idaho for years, but over the last couple have really notice a big decline, and the regulations have changed reflecting the decline of the elk.
The video is around an hour so give your self some time to watch it.

http://cryingwolfmovie.com/


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

hope every person could see this video...


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Not only dose this video show the impact of wolfs on our wildlife and livestock, but the political implications on our rights as states and citizens of this great country.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good view on the subject. Reminds me of a issue we have here in Utah. Farmers and land owners all around Utah Lake are at danger of loosing thier property due to the June Sucker. While it is sad to lose a species, we need to start looking at human needs vs EPA wants. Survival of the fittest means exactly that. Ecosystems change with or without human intervention, and survival of the fittest means nothing when we are changing ecosystems to try to save a species that would probably be extinct now weather or not we had an impact on it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Really enjoyed the video thus far. I have only made it half way through, but really interestig


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting film. There should be a film called crying cougar.

Just swap the name Montana with Utah and Wolf with cougar and deer with elk.

Ever noticed how it is now called the Utah Dept of Wildlife instead of Dept of Fish and Game?

USFW care's little about your hunting. The UDWR cares little about your hunting.

That's why I don't want *wildlife* biologists to be my *game* managers.

Because they suck at it and wont make hard decisions against wildlife for hunters. It's always critter first no matter what critter your talking about. And a human doesn't even register on the radar of priorities. Philosophically speaking of coarse.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

I see a wolf hunt again in the future.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good video. It paints a very real picture of what is actually going on in those areas and why we need to do all we can to allow the states to take control of the issue and not let the feds run the show!!!


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like diamond fork


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

mmx1997 said:


> I see a wolf hunt again in the future.


The current Utah Senate Bill SB22 is a bill that includes wolves as a game species in the Utah Wildlife Resources Code of Utah. "Wolf" is included in the definitions of protected species, in the general list of available permits, in the list of permits available to youth, in the list of permits from which $1 is collected for Hunter Education, and in the lists of animals for which fines are imposed for wanton destruction ($500) and illegal take ($350). In other words, if wolves show up in any numbers, and this bill passes, and the feds lose, we'll not only see a wolf hunt in Utah, but we'll have to issue a Wolf Proclamation and have a draw. Yahoo!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

People owe it to themselves to watch this video. Yes, the guy who made it needed an editor. Sometimes the mouths moving don't even match up with the timing of the words being said. That said, the documentary takes several angles that aren't brought up much. He uses valid source data, both qualitative and quantitative. I found myself interested and enlightened.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I loved the video. Its very much worth the hour it takes to watch.


----------



## Dirtnappers (Dec 19, 2011)

If there are wolfs in diamond fork, and we have all seen the tracks, why has no one taken a video or picture of them, and posted it as ther picture or video.
I always see pictures, but no one will back it up as there picture, so we really dont know where the pictures or videos were taken? And the one posting the pictures or videos are not the originator of them?
So if you have videos or pictures of wolfs in diamond fork, let see them with facts, this will get the right attention.
Other than the facts, it is just all here say, and holds no value.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Dirtnappers said:


> If there are wolfs in diamond fork, and we have all seen the tracks, why has no one taken a video or picture of them, and posted it as ther picture or video.
> I always see pictures, but no one will back it up as there picture, so we really dont know where the pictures or videos were taken? And the one posting the pictures or videos are not the originator of them?
> So if you have videos or pictures of wolfs in diamond fork, let see them with facts, this will get the right attention.
> Other than the facts, it is just all here say, and holds no value.


These people have taken their photos and stories to the division directly and first hand. I don't know that posting them on a forum is critical for them to valid. In fact most are kind of leery since the topic is hotly debated.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This is an amazingly well put together film. It portrays many topics and agendas that are rarely, if ever talked about when the wolf topic is discussed.

Unfortunately for me I have some of these environment nuts as kin and have spent countless hours listening to them talk about the plague that mankind is on this earth. The agenda that these a-holes have cannot be categorized as anything more than wishful genocide in order to return earth to a naturally balanced state.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I've debated with myself whether I should make a comment on this video.......

I'll just say I would put this in a file with Al Gore's "Inconvenient Truth" film about global warming. 

I will give the kid credit for looking at the wolf reintroduction from the viewpoint of ranchers and outfitters which brings up some legitimate concerns and issues that need to be dealt with. However, with very little hard data the film will be considered highly propagandized and prejudiced except to those who agree with his premises at the first of the film.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The Naturalist said:


> I'll just say I would put this in a file with Al Gore's "Inconvenient Truth" film about global warming.


As a highly propagandized film with no validity? as a joke? as twisted truth?



The Naturalist said:


> I will give the kid credit for looking at the wolf reintroduction from the viewpoint of ranchers and outfitters which brings up some legitimate concerns and issues that need to be dealt with.


These thing should have been dealt with during the impact study before the re-introduction happened. Funny thing is that they were and were also blatantly ignored as the ranchers and the hunting industry were the target all along.



The Naturalist said:


> However, with very little hard data the film will be considered highly propagandized and prejudiced except to those who agree with his premises at the first of the film.


Hard data is everywhere USFS, State agencies, Enviro groups, etc. Everyone presents it in a manner that suits their interests and ommits what is not in their interest.

The truth is that most everyone that pushed the wolf didn't have to deal directly withthe consequences. To them it was a *VERY CONVENIENT TWIST OF THE TRUTH*


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The Naturalist wrote:
> 
> However, with very little hard data the film will be considered highly propagandized and prejudiced except to those who agree with his premises at the first of the film.


I actually agree with that to some degree. To say that there wasn't qualitative data in this film is wrong, though, in my opinion. Numbers on paper are not the only data that are valid. Data does not have to be quantitative to be true. This guy has filmed interviews with actual people who claim losses. Not second hand stuff, but real face-to-face interviews. Personal interviews with participants are valid source data.

The part that bugged me a little bit was the rancher who complained about losing $28,000 in livestock but who refused to make claims on those losses. Without the ranchers claiming every dime they lose, the hard quantitative data you're looking for on what wolves are destroying is lost. I get it that he's conservative and doesn't want to foot the taxpayer with the bill. That's noble. It's the taxpayers, however, who paid to put the wolves there in the first place.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> ...... Hard data is everywhere USFS, State agencies, Enviro groups, etc. ......


I agree, there is just very little of it in the film.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > The Naturalist wrote:
> >
> > However, with very little hard data the film will be considered highly propagandized and prejudiced except to those who agree with his premises at the first of the film.
> 
> ...


And as a taxpayer I have no problem with compensation for wolf depredation, especially if it occurs on private land.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The Naturalist said:


> And as a taxpayer I have no problem with compensation for wolf depredation, especially if it occurs on private land.


This is something I disagree with. I do not see why taxpayers have to foot yet another bill when our tax money is already being spent hand over foot and fist and in excess of what we generate as government revenue. We have to stop thinking or believing that government should compensate anyone for any losses that were brought onto a majority by a politically inclined minority. Give states and people the power to regulate the wolves and things will start to move toward a balance state.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a couple horse trailers available if anyone wants to acquire some tranq darts n go capture some wolves to haul back to Long Island or Central Park for re-introduction. I appreciate the film as a person involved directly in the fishing & hunting industry.


----------

